# Roll Off Body On Medium Duty With Plow



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Just was wondering if anyone is currently running a medium duty plow vehicle with a roll off set up on it? We are in the process of setting one up.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I have an f650 with a roll off system, don't plow with it as it is too big of a truck, but like the roll off aspect. Look for user threeleaf, he has a 550 and I think kenworth with a hook that he plows with, Defintely post pictures when its done.

What system you thinking about using?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Its in the process, Switch and Go system on Ford F550. Getting several drop bodies, A flatbed and a chipper body.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

ColumbiaLand;1574510 said:


> Its in the process, Switch and Go system on Ford F550. Getting several drop bodies, A flatbed and a chipper body.


nice yea thats what I have, my advice spend the extra now and go full hydraulics!

2 years in, I am in the process of converting! costs more now than it would had back when I built the truck.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

we run a 550 2 wheel drive with a hooklift 9ft fisher plow and a 3 yrd spreader.. ill just say out of 17 plow trucks its prob my fav to plow with..
we also have a plow for our kw t300 hooklift. it has a 10ft fisher mc and a 7yard spreader.. i think we have had it for 7or 8 years and never plow with it.. it spreades alot of salt thats about it.. i bought the plow just incase.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

threeleaf;1574532 said:


> we run a 550 2 wheel drive with a hooklift 9ft fisher plow and a 3 yrd spreader.. ill just say out of 17 plow trucks its prob my fav to plow with..
> we also have a plow for our kw t300 hooklift. it has a 10ft fisher mc and a 7yard spreader.. i think we have had it for 7or 8 years and never plow with it.. it spreades alot of salt thats about it.. i bought the plow just incase.


I'm a pic *****, care to share any? I remeber they were damn nice trucks


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;1574561 said:


> I'm a pic *****, care to share any? I remeber they were damn nice trucks


your in luck i have to run to the shop after dinner ill get some new ones..they are both in the shop covered in salt from this mornings salt run


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

brand new f-550 with a SNG and bodies online for 59k not a bad price. 


I would go with a hook over a SNG though. 

A few nice 2008 36" hooks out there to.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Subed for Pics....


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

here you go


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

i can get some better ones tomorrow if you guys want i will bring my camera up and pull them outside


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Threeleaf - how about some feedback on the Ventrac


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

cant live with out them.. snow blower,broom,mower,leaf blower are a must..
Broom works amazing on snow like we have had this year.. Snow Blower is a beast..
How did you know we have them?
3200 model desiels full cabs heat radio,turns on a dime.. 
we have found you need a dedicated operator(cant jump guys around) You really have to know what your doing so you can move fast..
we went from 11 shovlers at 7 hours to 4 shovlers and ventrac 3 hours on a site..
problems we have had are electrical and somewhat easy to fix..
parts are easy to get from any parts store or from dealer..
i have some videos just have to upload


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

even dirty I like those trucks!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I am in the process of replacing my 350 mason dump with a 550 rolloff. How do you like the hook? I am looking at the SNG as it is almost half the price.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

cda817;1574862 said:


> I am in the process of replacing my 350 mason dump with a 550 rolloff. How do you like the hook? I am looking at the SNG as it is almost half the price.


your f350 is a nice truck.. always looks perfect.Why sell it? 
the hooklift is much faster then the switch and go.. i have used the sng and found other then speed and having to get out of the truck it did everything my hooklifts.
the reason i went with hooklifts is i wanted somthing fast and idiot proof.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;1574842 said:


> even dirty I like those trucks!


thanks 
how about some pics of your 650 i have always liked that truck


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I see the ventrac in your pic, plus I really looked at them this summer


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I just had to replace the fuel tank and put in a new poly tank, filters and flushed the system, new tranny lines and fluid, and brakes a little over a year ago, painted the dump. Figured now was a good time as I just had it gone through front to back and I like to sell my equipment ready to roll. I find myself needing more capacity more often than not. Plus it is the truck that I drive all winter and it is only an XL and I am going to go for the XLT in the new one for a little more comfort. I would keep it but I don't really want the truck to sit, it is already a low mileage truck as its an 07 with 33k on it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

threeleaf;1574882 said:


> thanks
> how about some pics of your 650 i have always liked that truck


pic from the summer with the "dump body" on the ground. Great truck, best decision I ever made!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

That is a nice rig Neuswede! What size can is that set up for 20yd?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

cda817;1575172 said:


> That is a nice rig Neuswede! What size can is that set up for 20yd?


The cans I have are 17 yards filled to the top, when it is heaped over with mulch we can get 22-23 yards in a can. Perfect size for me,


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

What is the SNG hoist worth roughly?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Triple L;1575255 said:


> What is the SNG hoist worth roughly?


I don't know what currently they are but when I bought mine in 2010 it was 8K with the electric winch and electric/hydraulic hoist for the 14' unit which is the longest they offer.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

NEUSWEDE;1575263 said:


> I don't know what currently they are but when I bought mine in 2010 it was 8K with the electric winch and electric/hydraulic hoist for the 14' unit which is the longest they offer.


Thanks  that's significatnly less then I haib multilift!!! Like WAYY less! I can't see the full hydrulic being terribly much more if your using a pto pump...


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

neuswede- Where did you get the underbody boxes on your 650?


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice 650 neuswede !!!!!! :salute:


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Triple L;1575292 said:


> Thanks  that's significatnly less then I haib multilift!!! Like WAYY less! I can't see the full hydrulic being terribly much more if your using a pto pump...


Prices have gone up. I want to say i got a price on a hydro version and it was right around 15,000 electric was 11 i believe.

You can get a 18k pound capacity 36" stellar hook with hotshot PTO and all needed plumbing and hardware for $17,000. This is for a 33k truck so i would say a 13k 36" hook set up for a f-550 is going to be a few grand better on price putting you at or below the cost of a SNG.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1575524 said:


> Prices have gone up. I want to say i got a price on a hydro version and it was right around 15,000 electric was 11 i believe.
> 
> You can get a 18k pound capacity 36" stellar hook with hotshot PTO and all needed plumbing and hardware for $17,000. This is for a 33k truck so i would say a 13k 36" hook set up for a f-550 is going to be a few grand better on price putting you at or below the cost of a SNG.


Might want to find a dealer because there is no way they are even close to that price. The difference in price bewteen the electric and hydro is not far off. Might had been 15k with the clutch pump and valves and tank and hoses but just the sng it wouldn't be that much.

Weight savings over a Hook is another good reason for the sng on light duty trucks.

also if you talk to the manufacturer it is highly reccomended not to use a pto but use central hydraulics so you can be in gear which using the unit!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Quoted 8k for the unit electric, May go full hyraulic, getting price


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

what length unit was that?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

12' I believe


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

19,500 GVW Truck


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ColumbiaLand;1575683 said:


> Quoted 8k for the unit electric, May go full hyraulic, getting price


Please post the hydrulic price when you know... Thanks


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

just some trucks to see.

this guy is crazy on his price.

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/3556531403.html

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3827439


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

srl28;1575497 said:


> neuswede- Where did you get the underbody boxes on your 650?


http://www.tarpstop.com/aluminum_tool_boxes.php

Went with the 24x24x72 boxes, cheapest place I found them, very good quality!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;1575563 said:


> Might want to find a dealer because there is no way they are even close to that price. The difference in price bewteen the electric and hydro is not far off. Might had been 15k with the clutch pump and valves and tank and hoses but just the sng it wouldn't be that much.
> 
> Weight savings over a Hook is another good reason for the sng on light duty trucks.
> 
> also if you talk to the manufacturer it is highly reccomended not to use a pto but use central hydraulics so you can be in gear which using the unit!


Yeah a complete kit everything you need to go minus install was quoted to me at 14,600 for a 14' hydro and 2 poly fenders and no bumper. The hook was qutoed the same way, everything i needed to go. Thats my point is the price is not that different.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I saw those, I think they are both insane, plus who knows where they have been


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1575776 said:


> Yeah a complete kit everything you need to go minus install was quoted to me at 14,600 for a 14' hydro and 2 poly fenders and no bumper. The hook was qutoed the same way, everything i needed to go. Thats my point is the price is not that different.


Then thats a deal on the hook, Usually just the hook hoist frame is 15-17 then the clutch pump, valves, tank and hoses is in the 5-8 range.

I was quotes when I bought my sng, 17k for a stellar 20K hoist that had been in the back lot for 2 years then 7k for central hydraulics and install.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Was that with a body?


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Good luck with this Collin I think it's a great idea.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

newhere;1575769 said:


> just some trucks to see.
> 
> this guy is crazy on his price.
> 
> ...


the red f550 is a local trash company he takes really good care of everthing he has he traded it in for a new one..


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

It makes the most sense for the getting the most out of a truck like this one


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*Switch and Go*

For the money the S & G is the way to go--yes it isnt as fast on cycle but there are some nifty things you can do with a cable hoist that aren't possible with a hook. The S & G is lighter and maximizes payload as someone mentioned--for all interested buy the hydraulic hoist option--if I had to do it again I would demand the hydraulic option. We use ours for hauling snow and in the cold the electric pumping the ATF slush really doesn't set production records.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1575925 said:


> We use ours for hauling snow and in the cold the electric pumping the ATF slush really doesn't set production records.


Nice truck and good points, The reason above is why I am in the process of converting mine over. Only pain in the butt is have to buy a whole new winch because gears are different in the electric and Hydro. But plan to set it up to the dump first then switch the winch out later.

I will admit I have used my cable for more than just pulling on a box wesport .


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

They told me on either version the winch was still electric--I don't care if the winch is electric, but I really would like to convert the hoist


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

The hd has a hydro winch and hoist


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

SDLandscapes VT;1575925 said:


> For the money the S & G is the way to go--yes it isnt as fast on cycle but there are some nifty things you can do with a cable hoist that aren't possible with a hook. The S & G is lighter and maximizes payload as someone mentioned--for all interested buy the hydraulic hoist option--if I had to do it again I would demand the hydraulic option. We use ours for hauling snow and in the cold the electric pumping the ATF slush really doesn't set production records.


The only time I quote an electric system is on the 8 & 9' systems, if they are going on anything larger than a one ton, I strongly suggest going with the hydraulic systems for those reasons.

90% of the time the customer will spend the extra money up front and be better suited, and happier down the road.



SDLandscapes VT;1575939 said:


> They told me on either version the winch was still electric--I don't care if the winch is electric, but I really would like to convert the hoist


That is incorrect, the hydraulic unit has a hydraulic winch, and it will pull on more weight than the truck can haul. They have an adjustable flow rate and pressure valve to keep drivers from overloading, which can be adjusted accordingly.

Typically they will be installed with a 15gpm clutch pump, we do not suggest using a PTO pump because you will need to be able to drive the truck forward and back if you are not on even terrain to load/unload.

They may have been referring to the controls, both use the same electrical switch pendant, the hydraulic units it controls a valve bank while on the electric units it controls the pump relay and solenoids.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

SDLandscapes VT;1575925 said:


> For the money the S & G is the way to go--yes it isnt as fast on cycle but there are some nifty things you can do with a cable hoist that aren't possible with a hook. The S & G is lighter and maximizes payload as someone mentioned--for all interested buy the hydraulic hoist option--if I had to do it again I would demand the hydraulic option. We use ours for hauling snow and in the cold the electric pumping the ATF slush really doesn't set production records.


Can you be more specific on the"nifty things" you can due w/ the cable hoist?

I am seriously thinking about getting a hooklift to transport small equipment along w/ waste removal

Would like to hear peoples pros & cons and opinions on each


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

For one it is a winch on the truck, if you have operators like most companies, they will find a reason to use it. The cable is not too long, but it works great for pulling equipment out, rolling stuff over, etc if used with a strap or chain to extend it.

Keep a few snatch blocks, chains and straps and you will likely never have to call a wrecker again for a winch out.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

hatefulmechanic;1576309 said:


> For one it is a winch on the truck, if you have operators like most companies, they will find a reason to use it. The cable is not too long, but it works great for pulling equipment out, rolling stuff over, etc if used with a strap or chain to extend it.
> 
> Keep a few snatch blocks, chains and straps and you will likely never have to call a wrecker again for a winch out.


Can you reccomend a clutch pump for me? I have found a deweze but they only offer a 12gpm and 17gpm and I know 15gpm is reccomended. I looked on muncie and found I think the right part of cmkf01-3126-A
It is going on a 3126 Cat motor that is in an 03 f650

Seems like your knowledgable about all this and I need all the help I can get,
Thanks


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

NEUSWEDE;1576359 said:


> Can you reccomend a clutch pump for me? I have found a deweze but they only offer a 12gpm and 17gpm and I know 15gpm is reccomended. I looked on muncie and found I think the right part of cmkf01-3126-A
> It is going on a 3126 Cat motor that is in an 03 f650
> 
> Seems like your knowledgable about all this and I need all the help I can get,
> Thanks


They advise a 15gpm, a 17gpm is advised but a 12 will work, just gotta raise the revs up some.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

NEUSWEDE;1576359 said:


> Can you reccomend a clutch pump for me? I have found a deweze but they only offer a 12gpm and 17gpm and I know 15gpm is reccomended. I looked on muncie and found I think the right part of cmkf01-3126-A
> It is going on a 3126 Cat motor that is in an 03 f650
> 
> Seems like your knowledgable about all this and I need all the help I can get,
> Thanks


A friend has a deweze clutch pump and its awesome... No clutch pump whine like the normal ones your used too such as muncie...


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Anyone ever use this co?http://www.ontrux.com/custompage.asp?pg=singleaxle

I like the extendable rail for a longer body but if you want a short dump you can still do that.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

They are made just down the street from me... Good product in my eyes but terrible at sales, I don't know how they sell anything... Never respond to any requests and wouldn't give me the time of day at the Toronto landscape show... Goodluck trying to buy anything from them haha


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Triple L;1576371 said:


> A friend has a deweze clutch pump and its awesome... No clutch pump whine like the normal ones your used too such as muncie...


Thanks triple L I was leaning towards it anyways that gave me the push, just going to get the 17gpm can always turn down can't turn up!


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Triple L;1576435 said:


> They are made just down the street from me... Good product in my eyes but terrible at sales, I don't know how they sell anything... Never respond to any requests and wouldn't give me the time of day at the Toronto landscape show... Goodluck trying to buy anything from them haha


When you put in a request, are you doing it online, email, phone?

While they do sell nationwide, their distributors are pretty much in the NE US area. Which is one of the reasons I am very happy to start working with their product down in the SE US area.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

hatefulmechanic;1577057 said:


> When you put in a request, are you doing it online, email, phone?
> 
> While they do sell nationwide, their distributors are pretty much in the NE US area. Which is one of the reasons I am very happy to start working with their product down in the SE US area.


I think the s n g makes a nice product but your limited to lenght on the body. the ontrux has that etendable rail . because i think if i where to get one i would like to be able to carry a 16'-20' van body then use the dump body in a smaller length for a single axel truck. i think if s n g did that they would be alot more versitile for acomidating short or long bodies?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Planning to go full hydraulic with pump under the hood


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

For what its worth I studied this extensively about 2 years ago and I couldnt figure out how a F550 once outfitted with either a hook or SG system and you pull an empty box on it you would have any real payload left. I guess if you are hauling mulch or cotton or a real light product. I ended up with a small Freightliner the wheel base is the same as a f550 and its 4wheel drive. I can carry so much more legally. I went with the stellar hook lift the SG system is neat but I really didnt want to screw around getting out every time I wanted to drag something on. As far as not being able to use the hook like a wrecker that is simply not true you can hook a chain on it and pull the front wheels of the truck right off the ground. Here is a pic of my truck


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

hatefulmechanic;1577057 said:


> When you put in a request, are you doing it online, email, phone?
> 
> While they do sell nationwide, their distributors are pretty much in the NE US area. Which is one of the reasons I am very happy to start working with their product down in the SE US area.


Emailed twice, online request and in person at the landscape show, stood around at the booth for a good 10 minutes but they we're too busy with joking around with eachother or whatever and I basically just said screw ya... Unless I yelled can I get some service here thats the only way I may have got any attention from them...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

SNOWLORD;1577511 said:


> For what its worth I studied this extensively about 2 years ago and I couldnt figure out how a F550 once outfitted with either a hook or SG system and you pull an empty box on it you would have any real payload left. I guess if you are hauling mulch or cotton or a real light product. I ended up with a small Freightliner the wheel base is the same as a f550 and its 4wheel drive. I can carry so much more legally. I went with the stellar hook lift the SG system is neat but I really didnt want to screw around getting out every time I wanted to drag something on. As far as not being able to use the hook like a wrecker that is simply not true you can hook a chain on it and pull the front wheels of the truck right off the ground. Here is a pic of my truck


12k payload on a 19.5 truck, SNG system is 1000 lbs, hopefully get a aluminum flatbed or just a steel frame around 500 lbs, poly 6 yard snowex is 1000 lbs leaves you with 9500 lbs payload which is not far from 5 yards... legal...


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

cat320;1577165 said:


> I think the s n g makes a nice product but your limited to lenght on the body. the ontrux has that etendable rail . because i think if i where to get one i would like to be able to carry a 16'-20' van body then use the dump body in a smaller length for a single axel truck. i think if s n g did that they would be alot more versitile for acomidating short or long bodies?


SNG will make any body you want. Bucks fabrication is who makes SNG and one of the leading builders of dumpsters of any size for any system in the Northeast.

That being said a 16-20' unit is going to be heavy probably are going to be a lot safer with a tandem.
The sng is more of a light duty roll off system.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

hes talking about a 16 foot van body. Not gona be heavy at all. just needs the longer rails to give it the support.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1577572 said:


> hes talking about a 16 foot van body. Not gona be heavy at all. just needs the longer rails to give it the support.


Its going to be heavier than a 14' and even less payload for truck with already limited gvw.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

There was some one on here that had a lopro hooklift that had an 18' van body for his carpentry tools and supplie and he was also able to haul smaller dumpsters on a single axel this is the truck i'm talking about 
but it's a hook not a cable system


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

cat320;1577680 said:


> There was some one on here that had a lopro hooklift that had an 18' van body for his carpentry tools and supplie and he was also able to haul smaller dumpsters on a single axel this is the truck i'm talking about
> but it's a hook not a cable system


Officially, anything longer than a 15' body on a 14' system is too much for the largest SNG unit out there. Quite frankly, that's a lotta overhang off the back, and a lot of drivers have issues with that.

Unofficially, and more important, realistically, if someone wanted to have an 18' van body that they would be having LIGHT loads in, mostly for on-site storage or work area, and it were loaded right (weight at the front) an 18' van body mounted to a 15' subframe, with appropriate extensions to support the box in the rear, is fully within the capabilities of the system.

You understand that while something CAN be done, it is not necessarily prudent for a company to advertise or say it can be done, henceforth assuming liability right?

Quick info:

8' and 9' bed systems share the same lock pin locations.
10' and 11' systems share the same lock pin locations, however they are slightly different for the rear location.
12', 13', and 14' systems are interchangeable as well, again the rear pin is slightly further back.

So, you can use a 12' bed on a 14' truck, and vice versa. If you have an 8' system and want to put an 11' bed on it, technically they do not interchange, BUT you can have the bed custom built with the rear lock pin moved if you really had the desire to, although you will run into dump clearance issues.

Long winded I know, but I wanted to clarify a few things.

I am working now with a customer who wants to fit a hydroseeder to a subframe, and do a drop box for his jobsite and we are looking at fitting a 15' subframe under a 20' shipping container. Obviously this is not an officially recognized setup by Bucks Inc, nor do I recommend it, but it is possible.

The main reason they do not advise it is liability, and quite frankly I don't blame them at all.



Triple L;1577555 said:


> Emailed twice, online request and in person at the landscape show, stood around at the booth for a good 10 minutes but they we're too busy with joking around with eachother or whatever and I basically just said screw ya... Unless I yelled can I get some service here thats the only way I may have got any attention from them...


I hate to hear that, I will pass it on but it looks like the damage is done.

If you have any questions or need info quick, PM or email me [email protected] and I will do everything I can to get you an answer. I aint your "dealer" in the area but I will help.

FWIW it took a few weeks for them to return my emails about becoming a dealer to start with, and we had a few discussions about that.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Still waiting for the quote for the hydraulic option


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Ours are legal for 9 tonnes, but we typically top out at 8.
No plows on them, but all the hookups are there.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88911


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1578334 said:


> Ours are legal for 9 tonnes, but we typically top out at 8.
> No plows on them, but all the hookups are there.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88911


I found the mate's to yours for sale and I really want one but just can't justify buying one right now. You don't have any pictures of your tandem do you. I saw it on Dixie the last storm and it looked really nice.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;1578358 said:


> I found the mate's to yours for sale and I really want one but just can't justify buying one right now. You don't have any pictures of your tandem do you. I saw it on Dixie the last storm and it looked really nice.


I never did end up buying that Sterling. I dont have a tandem salter right now. My old Mack was recently resold again.. We run the 3 Internationals and a 5500. They have the same ones for sale now on TruckPaper, but 07's.

The municipality they come from put them through TNT auction in Utah and get cleaned up by the resellers and resold for a healthy profit I imagine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1578400 said:


> I never did end up buying that Sterling. I dont have a tandem salter right now. My old Mack was recently resold again.. We run the 3 Internationals and a 5500. They have the same ones for sale now on TruckPaper, but 07's.
> 
> The municipality they come from put them through TNT auction in Utah and get cleaned up by the resellers and resold for a healthy profit I imagine.


Damn I must be seeing things as I saw a tadem hook and lift on Dixie with a salter. Thought the it was a Mercury truck but I was a little far away to seen the name on the door. Yeah the 07's are the ones I'm talking about. Did Utah runs salters on them also as it looks like there is a box inside for one.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

They are set up with plow and salter controls. Just plug your hoses in and go.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

ColumbiaLand;1578290 said:


> Still waiting for the quote for the hydraulic option


I may have missed if you asked me, but what exactly are you looking for?

Price to upgrade from electric to hydraulic?

Price difference between the electric and hydraulic unit?

I can get you an idea of what it would cost through me if you would like, I cannot speak for other dealers but it should be close to market costs.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

hatefulmechanic;1578587 said:


> I may have missed if you asked me, but what exactly are you looking for?
> 
> Price to upgrade from electric to hydraulic?
> 
> ...


I have the basic price was wondering what the cost difference was for the hydraulic option vs the electric standard


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

ColumbiaLand;1578779 said:


> I have the basic price was wondering what the cost difference was for the hydraulic option vs the electric standard


Like for like (15k electric vs. 15k hydraulic) on larger beds (11'-14') it will add approx $500. Plus the hydraulics on the truck side, which vary significantly from truck to truck due to clutch pump configuration, ability of using on an auto, etc. Typically adds $2500-$5000.

On the smaller beds, its actually cheaper to buy the unit hydraulic than electric, by about $500.

Now the 18k is more than the 15k, which is only available on the 14' unit, and it is $1300 more than a 14' 15k electric.

That info help?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes thanks


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Is anyone else,running a setup like this?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Had to pickup a can today and dump it so I took this video.
Before anyone says it, Yea its slow thats why Im upgrading to hydraulics!


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

I run one also on a F650 that I setup last spring, I don't plow with it though.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*On the video*

For some reason the slow winch doesn't bother me, but man I have got to switch over the hoist. Going out to haul snow tomorrow AM I ll try to shoot some video


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1580629 said:



> For some reason the slow winch doesn't bother me, but man I have got to switch over the hoist. Going out to haul snow tomorrow AM I ll try to shoot some video


Well I am doing the hoist first and will do the winch down the road, I am in the same boat as you sucks for dumping. Last time we hauled snow the 550 was running circles around me in the 650


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Columbia,

A f-550 with a 36" hook was just posted for sale on lawnsite. Its a heck of a truck and a heck of a good price. Might want to check it out

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=396119


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*Neuswede*

that 550 wasnt hanging with you in volume....we carry over 20 yds of snow in our S & G


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1580659 said:


> that 550 wasnt hanging with you in volume....we carry over 20 yds of snow in our S & G


Not even close and we had the 2' tailgate flat and had it up over the cab guard but in up and down it was aweful. had to deal with it sticking too because it was 20 out and the snow in the pile was wet. I need to find a poly liner or something for snow work so it wont stick.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*Neuswede*

to keep the snow from sticking use a backpack sprayer with RV antifreeze--very similar to what they use for deicing planes and keeps the snow from freezing to the metal. we re apply every 3-5 loads a real light coat--1 gallon of juice will go for about 30-45 loads

and then there is the hammer.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1580653 said:


> Columbia,
> 
> A f-550 with a 36" hook was just posted for sale on lawnsite. Its a heck of a truck and a heck of a good price. Might want to check it out
> 
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=396119


Its a nice truck I would just rather have the bed length than the crew cab, but i can understand its application.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1580672 said:


> to keep the snow from sticking use a backpack sprayer with RV antifreeze--very similar to what they use for deicing planes and keeps the snow from freezing to the metal. we re apply every 3-5 loads a real light coat--1 gallon of juice will go for about 30-45 loads
> 
> and then there is the hammer.


will have to try that, I got to the point where when it got bad I had the loader scrape across the area before loading and that would take out the big chunk then would slowly build back.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

my concern with that F550 with the crew cab is there is no payload capacity....I need more payload on my truck--we can overload that thing in a heart beat....


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;1580674 said:


> Its a nice truck I would just rather have the bed length than the crew cab, but i can understand its application.


I agree with you. But in a maintenance business a place to put the mexicans can be just as important as a place to put the mulch.

A crew cab is nice, i stack about 20 bags of walk melt in mine so it clean and dry when i use it. Makes life nice and easy during a snow storm. ( yes im careful not to rip any bags and get salt in the cab)


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1580686 said:


> I agree with you. But in a maintenance business a place to put the mexicans can be just as important as a place to put the mulch.
> 
> A crew cab is nice, i stack about 20 bags of walk melt in mine so it clean and dry when i use it. Makes life nice and easy during a snow storm. ( yes im careful not to rip any bags and get salt in the cab)


Im in maine mexicans come here and go f that its too cold!


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

Will any of you guys be at New England Grows next week??


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1580704 said:


> Will any of you guys be at New England Grows next week??


Hoping to be there the first day if it doesnt snow


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

we will be there all three days--should meet up


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1580719 said:


> we will be there all three days--should meet up


Yea I am game for that. I usually spend 2 days but have projects going on so don't have as much free time this year.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

SDLandscapes VT;1580704 said:


> Will any of you guys be at New England Grows next week??


We will be there with some folks, let me know if you want to meet up with our guys


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Stay close to the convention center there's a lot to do, shoot us a pm with some contact info for you guys


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Also I believe a dealer for s and g will be at the show


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

ColumbiaLand;1580888 said:


> Also I believe a dealer for s and g will be at the show


Yes and Gabe Greathouse from Switch N go will be there. Talk to him if you have questions about the system, I am pretty sure he owns a system himself for a side business he has.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

NEUSWEDE;1580912 said:


> Yes and Gabe Greathouse from Switch N go will be there. Talk to him if you have questions about the system, I am pretty sure he owns a system himself for a side business he has.


+1 for Gabe, he was just at my shop last week doing a demo for some potential purchasers and knows his stuff. He started on the manufacturing line and then went into sales and support.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

NEUSWEDE;1580522 said:


> Had to pickup a can today and dump it so I took this video.
> Before anyone says it, Yea its slow thats why Im upgrading to hydraulics!


Raise the hoist more to lower the rear roller height when you load, especially if you have a heavy loaded can. You can hear the cable stretching in that video on initial pull on.

It will increase the life of the cable significantly, plus be less of a load on the winch.

Just a suggestion payup


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

hatefulmechanic;1580968 said:


> Raise the hoist more to lower the rear roller height when you load, especially if you have a heavy loaded can. You can hear the cable stretching in that video on initial pull on.
> 
> It will increase the life of the cable significantly, plus be less of a load on the winch.
> 
> Just a suggestion payup


Thanks, i put it up higher but didn't think it was that heavy, I got the usual from the client "I didn't put very much in there." when I got to the dump was all drywall! 
the other problem was the dumpster didn't come up and on straight either.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

NEUSWEDE;1580999 said:


> Thanks, i put it up higher but didn't think it was that heavy, I got the usual from the client "I didn't put very much in there." when I got to the dump was all drywall!
> the other problem was the dumpster didn't come up and on straight either.


Both of which are minimized if ya have the hoist up about halfway, back into it to square it up, and pull up about two feet, letting the box pull straight before it hits the rollers.

Either way, it shows the power of the electric units, even though they are not as quick as the hydraulic ones.

:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

hatefulmechanic;1581010 said:


> Both of which are minimized if ya have the hoist up about halfway, back into it to square it up, and pull up about two feet, letting the box pull straight before it hits the rollers.
> 
> Either way, it shows the power of the electric units, even though they are not as quick as the hydraulic ones.
> 
> :yow!::yow!::yow!:


If my hoist was faster I would had put it up higher! haahah

the winch is strong I do agree with that, the dumpster had 4 tons in it.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like we may try to add a small knuckle boom crane to the truck between the cab and s and g to help pick up small tree chunks instead of hauling a machine and a trailer to takedowns all the time


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

ColumbiaLand;1581052 said:


> Looks like we may try to add a small knuckle boom crane to the truck between the cab and s and g to help pick up small tree chunks instead of hauling a machine and a trailer to takedowns all the time


Are you trying to put this on a 550? If so thats a very bad idea. You will have nothing for payload capacity left. Even on a single axle i wouldnt want to unless it were a 39k truck minimum. At that rate i would put a lift under it because the payload would be so light.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

This whole set up is going on a 26,000 Truck, Not an F550


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

newhere;1581481 said:


> Are you trying to put this on a 550? If so thats a very bad idea. You will have nothing for payload capacity left. Even on a single axle i wouldnt want to unless it were a 39k truck minimum. At that rate i would put a lift under it because the payload would be so light.


I would agree, on a f550 there would be no point, look at grapple trailers that all they are is a grapple. would be a good way to go and be bale to pull it behind any truck. Can't find a picture right now but there is a place north of me that sells them
Even on 26000 that is taking away payload


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 26K truck and it is not enough....still want more payload........perhaps I am greedy


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1581527 said:


> I have a 26K truck and it is not enough....still want more payload........perhaps I am greedy


nope I am the same way! I wish I would had gone 33k and air brakes


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*like button.....*

I d need a CDL but the 33K would be the way to go.......and the air brakes.....the air brakes would be good


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1581539 said:


> I d need a CDL but the 33K would be the way to go.......and the air brakes.....the air brakes would be good


I am in the process of getting my class A my written test is Monday 
My parking brake on my 650 sucks


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

here is a truck for you to dream about...

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/2011-INTERNATIONAL-4300-107137770


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

another

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/2005-FREIGHTLINER-BUSINESS-CLASS-M2-99707084


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

ColumbiaLand;1581519 said:


> This whole set up is going on a 26,000 Truck, Not an F550


A de-rated 33k truck down to 26k would be a good option. That would at least give you room to bump it up in the future.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

We're building our truck to meet our needs for specific tasks, its not about always maximizing weight for us were not always going to load to capacity, its about making daily projects easier, and don't worry I'm changing a few things and when it's done you will want it


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Plus we already have a 33,000 lb international with a 65' crane, we already have the large stuff


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

As I said we own the truck already with a jib crane


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

isnt that a bucket truck? cant see that lifting that much


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes it is, but also a crane, 2500LB Cap, It works for us very well when needed


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

newhere;1581603 said:


> another
> 
> http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/2005-FREIGHTLINER-BUSINESS-CLASS-M2-99707084


If I didn't know any better I would say that's a ETW truck.


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

I think they copied it, but its been for sale for atleast over a year.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Columbia, screw the roll off here is the truck you need and can't beat the price just need class B license
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3485188885.html


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks kind of beat up, Not a fan of old stuff, The price says something must be wrong


----------

